
What IT Is - latchkey
https://xn--mp8hai.fm/statement
======
nailer
> Most importantly, we raised over $60,000 in donations from people who hoped
> to get special treatment within our fabled waitlist.

That sounds like fraud. They're giving the money to charity, but they lied
about having a product and people paid for it.

